# Will Carrera Evolution work on Carrera Go track?



## Owen.phillips (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a new Carrera go track but would like to buy one of the nicer evolution cars if possible. I would just like to see if anyone knows if they are compatible.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I believe the evolution cars are 24th scale. Carrera_GO_ is 43rd scale. I dont know if Evolution cars will even fit on _GO_ track...


----------



## Owen.phillips (Dec 17, 2020)

Do you think a 1/32 scale car would work?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If you never pass, it may. The 43rd scale will work on 32nd track, but I don't think it will the other way around.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Carrera Evolution cars are 1/32 not 1/24. But they won't fit on Carrera GO! track, they're too wide. You might be able to use an F1 car but it's not worth the expense and there's more selection in 1/43 than 1/32 from Carrera.

But Scalextrtic 1/32 Mini cooper and a few others will work on 1/43 GO! track.
Carrera's 1/24 cars are either Exclusiv or newer D124 cars.


----------

